# Huge Betta Sale at Petsmart



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Huge 4-day Labor Day sale at Petsmart, everyone! Bettas, even the "halfmoons" and dragons, are half off. Go forth, my betta friends, go and give these bettas good homes!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omgoodness. W.H.A.T I don't have a cent to my name until next Thursday. This thread will kill me.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

>.< Sorry Laki! I have no space for more bettas, no matter how cheap. So I thought I'd be evil and pass the betta bug on.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL I've been working extra shifts this week thinking of my little betta and here PetSmart are selling more dirt cheap!! I guess it's good that I can't afford one bc I don't really have space and Matt would kill me!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting the little yellow guy I passed up last week! Quite excited


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

ALL Petsmart locations?? Oh my...... :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's a Labor Day sale so I'm 99% sure it's all locations. Oh, I should mention it's one of those PetPerks deals so you have to have a PetPerks card. But it's free to sign for the cards.


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

WooHoo!

*hops in car, does burnout*

Oh, wait... it's 12:50am here... heh ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Get some bags of chips and a blanket, you can camp out in the parking lot.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I was just at petsmart today but kind of skipped the betta section since I had an armful of puppy at the time, may just have to go back tomorrow >_>


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww damn! And i just got a new boy YESTERDAY from petsmart... Had i only waited... XD Oh well...


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

-mumbles about buying bettas like 3 weeks ago..- i gota take care of the ones I got lol


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I went to Petsmart YESTERDAY looking to buy a betta.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

At my absolute limits with room and board, but would love to just take a look ... errrm ... uh ... yes. "Take a Look" . . . *whistles a jaunty toon*


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

At my Petsmart there is definatly a sale on betta's! I got me a Purple VT female for one dollar and something cents and decided to buy a multi-colored male VT to! they are such beautiful fish.

I put both of them in a bowl temporarily and I am settting up a one gallon for them as we speak.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

MarinePsycho, they're lovely! And thanks for verifying the sale.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Sakura, you are NOT HELPING me to ignore the betta voices in my head. Sheesh!

Thought I had it down, last time I was aching over it I got over it, now I'm back to square one!

:lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, dragonflie! I know, I doubt I'm helping ANYONE ignore the betta voices. XD How many empty tanks did you say you have? ;-)


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sakura :3

I just got them yesterday and the female is already showing breeding stripes or what ever they're called. -.-


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Sorry, dragonflie! I know, I doubt I'm helping ANYONE ignore the betta voices. XD How many empty tanks did you say you have? ;-)


Uhh...I think 2? One is one of my old minibows (even equipped with my mini flourescent!) and one is a kritter keeper I think. Both hiding in my hall closet.

And I still have my ginormous bag of sand, and extra deco! Grrr.

Just told my man about this thread, and he tells me: "we don't need another betta." But then I reminded him we don't need his cookies every week either, and there was silence. XD

*3rd edit, keep thinking of stuff. You know. I could get a betta for less than one of his packages of cookies. Cookies are getting expensive! *giggle*


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Woah? Female for a 1$? .... Please don't be in Canada, lease don't be in Canada....


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> Woah? Female for a 1$? .... Please don't be in Canada, lease don't be in Canada....


LOL I know, right? I felt triumphant that I had made it past the last phase of betta jonesing I went through, but this might push me over the edge.

You know..I _could_ just go set up one of my tanks....and THEN decide........

......

OO OO! I have an idea. My man is going over to my mom's to cut her grass. I could just..you know, have one here waiting for him when he gets back, and give it his name (Daniel), maybe then he will forgive me LOL.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

MarinePsycho, I'm glad the girl is doing well and acting happy.  

Dragonflie: It costs less to buy and maintain a betta than it does to buy a package of cookies. Almost all the costs of a betta are one-time purchases.  Also, since you already have everything, a new betta would cost you at most $6.00 (including tax). Package of cookies? $3-$5 every week.  Dunno, the argument seems pretty clear to me. ;-)


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> MarinePsycho, I'm glad the girl is doing well and acting happy.
> 
> Dragonflie: It costs less to buy and maintain a betta than it does to buy a package of cookies. Almost all the costs of a betta are one-time purchases.  Also, since you already have everything, a new betta would cost you at most $6.00 (including tax). Package of cookies? $3-$5 every week.  Dunno, the argument seems pretty clear to me. ;-)


LOL I am going to show him this post. I'm sure he will thank you for it. NOT! :lol: Meh, in any case, once in awhile I add some Ben and Jerry's peanut butter cup ice cream to my grocery list. Maybe I'll get him an extra today and that will soften the blow.  And as much as he probably hates to admit it, he loved having a living room betta in the past. My community and 10g divided tank are both in the dining area so we don't get to see them all the time.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love your idea of naming the new betta after him and then getting Ben and Jerry's on top of it. It'll make him think he got the better end of the deal. ;-)


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

:c
no sppppppppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

uh ohs......

Someone has got a new delta tail...and in this light it looks like a dragon....and it's got a lovely blueish green body and crimson tail...

no pics yet he's still acclimating.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:-D Did you remember to get the Ben and Jerry's to sweeten your man up before you show him the new delta?  

Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a new itty bitty "halfmoon."


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Hehe, well I haven't done that yet. He is still at my mom's helping her with yard work, so I called and warned him we had a new friend.

He'll get over it.  

I can't wait for pics either! I am going to have to judge this one's behavior first though. His cup was on the dirty side  and he is a bit more shy than I'm used to. Wasn't much of a mad flarer, you know; he seemed more disturbed by those next to him than anything else. So right now I'm doing the turkey baster acclimation with teeny amounts of water, and then going to see how interested he is in exploring before I get near him with the scary camera lol.

Oh, and the fresh water has been perking him up.  I'm saying a little prayer for him right now. He was doing alot of lying around in the store, but now that he has some more clean water in the cup he keeps trying to swim through the cup and into the tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay, new additions to the betta families! Congratulations, Tisia and Dragonflie.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha ha oh my.... Well I don't want another right now however... I do have a ten gallon with filter and hood in my car just /waiting/ for me to give it to one of my friends *grins* 

I've already given a 2.5 and a 3 gallon away to friends to keep fish in [with gravel and heaters]. My way of creating a cheap addiction *laughs*


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I really can't decide if I should release him when the hour is up (since alot of the old cupwater is gone now) or play it safe and acclimate longer.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How does he seem? Is he breathing heavily or acting lethargic/funny?


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Nada, actually every time I put in a little more fresh water he perked up some more. I decided to go ahead and let him in, and the first thing he did was try to eat my fake plant.  Here he is! I apologize for the lighting. I probably should have closed my drapes first.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I just love betta faces, they're so cute. And he has a super cute betta face.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He does kind of look like a dragon....

OMG, I want to go to petsmart now!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I resisted the urge for 3 weeks. I consider that an accomplishment lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

3 whole weeks! I think that's amazing, especially considering you had spare tanks available too. I resisted for 1 month but only because I ran out of tanks and couldn't afford more. Way to go, Dragonflie.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Way to go dragonflie!!!!!
lmao


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL I know, 3 weeks...I thought I was over it, but then Sakura had to mention a sale...and I didn't even go to that store! But it pushed me over the edge anyway.

I won't feel better until it's been a good solid week of eating and pooping and playing. I didn't want to give him a full meal yet, as I want to keep him as calm as possible; but I did give him one pellet to see if he was even interested, and he gobbled that up. But I don't plan on feeding him again until tomorrow.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, yes, that's me, mentioning sales and tempting people even though I didn't buy a betta myself. ^_^


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

is this sale for other items like fish tanks and fish food? I had been thinking of getting a bigger tank for my betta and this might be a good time to get it if its on sale


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

krelda, if you need a bigger tank, you can go to Petco. They're having their $1 per gallon tank sale so a 20g tank is only $20. Hood is bloody expensive but the tank itself is cheap. I'm not sure when the sale at Petco ends, though.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

*Hi I'm fairly new to this forum been mainly lurking and learning. Wanted to say I am the proud owner of two Bettas today. I have had Ghost now for about 3 weeks a Petsmart find he is a white opaque male supposed to be a halfmoon but his tail doesn't quite make that 180 degree spread but I love the little guyand he's pretty young and has grown a bit since I got him*
*My second I liberated from Petsmart today. Took advantage of this great sale and got me a lovely little double tail half moon again don't think he's a half moon but he defintely has a double tail and some very rich lovely colors. His body is a shimmery purple and I believe his fins will be a lovely red when he settles in. He's still in his cup but will be in a tank as of tomorrow. Still thinking about a name for this little guy he's just over maybe and inch and a quarter so I would say he must be pretty young also. Can't wait to see how he developes:blueyay:*

*Oh by the way I am Teasell's mom. Lynne*


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I don't live near a Petsmart... (the nearest one is an hour away, which is WEIRD, considering the city I'm in...) but I did get a new halfmoon. >>

Pleasenoonejumpme, he's a gift for someone, I'm not taking him as a replacement for Ninja. o o;;;;


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

teasell said:


> *Hi I'm fairly new to this forum been mainly lurking and learning. Wanted to say I am the proud owner of two Bettas today. I have had Ghost now for about 3 weeks a Petsmart find he is a white opaque male supposed to be a halfmoon but his tail doesn't quite make that 180 degree spread but I love the little guyand he's pretty young and has grown a bit since I got him*
> *My second I liberated from Petsmart today. Took advantage of this great sale and got me a lovely little double tail half moon again don't think he's a half moon but he defintely has a double tail and some very rich lovely colors. His body is a shimmery purple and I believe his fins will be a lovely red when he settles in. He's still in his cup but will be in a tank as of tomorrow. Still thinking about a name for this little guy he's just over maybe and inch and a quarter so I would say he must be pretty young also. Can't wait to see how he developes:blueyay:*
> 
> *Oh by the way I am Teasell's mom. Lynne*


hiya, we love pics on this site *hint hint*  lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

teasell said:


> *Hi I'm fairly new to this forum been mainly lurking and learning. Wanted to say I am the proud owner of two Bettas today. I have had Ghost now for about 3 weeks a Petsmart find he is a white opaque male supposed to be a halfmoon but his tail doesn't quite make that 180 degree spread but I love the little guyand he's pretty young and has grown a bit since I got him*
> *My second I liberated from Petsmart today. Took advantage of this great sale and got me a lovely little double tail half moon again don't think he's a half moon but he defintely has a double tail and some very rich lovely colors. His body is a shimmery purple and I believe his fins will be a lovely red when he settles in. He's still in his cup but will be in a tank as of tomorrow. Still thinking about a name for this little guy he's just over maybe and inch and a quarter so I would say he must be pretty young also. Can't wait to see how he developes:blueyay:*
> 
> *Oh by the way I am Teasell's mom. Lynne*


If he's still fairly young, his tail probably won't appear/flare out to look like a HM's until he's older... I'd say about 3-6 months after you get him? It depends on how fast he develops.

Also, welcome to the forum. I second the comment that pics are appreciated. ;D (Helps us help you think of names~)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

teasell said:


> *Hi I'm fairly new to this forum been mainly lurking and learning. Wanted to say I am the proud owner of two Bettas today. I have had Ghost now for about 3 weeks a Petsmart find he is a white opaque male supposed to be a halfmoon but his tail doesn't quite make that 180 degree spread but I love the little guyand he's pretty young and has grown a bit since I got him*
> *My second I liberated from Petsmart today. Took advantage of this great sale and got me a lovely little double tail half moon again don't think he's a half moon but he defintely has a double tail and some very rich lovely colors. His body is a shimmery purple and I believe his fins will be a lovely red when he settles in. He's still in his cup but will be in a tank as of tomorrow. Still thinking about a name for this little guy he's just over maybe and inch and a quarter so I would say he must be pretty young also. Can't wait to see how he developes:blueyay:*
> 
> *Oh by the way I am Teasell's mom. Lynne*


Welcome to the forum, teasell.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. This is such a great forum and I am learning so much.
Hopefully tomorrow I will be posting some pictures of Ghost and the new little guy. They are such cuties....Lynne


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

not the best pics but here's the tiny little guy I just got 








my pinkie to give an idea of how small he is








can kind of see his adorable little lips


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

teasell said:


> Thanks to both of you. This is such a great forum and I am learning so much.
> Hopefully tomorrow I will be posting some pictures of Ghost and the new little guy. They are such cuties....Lynne


I'd warn you that they're incredibly addictive, but since you're already at 2 it's probably already too late, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can't believe I bought two bettas today but it wasn't at Petsmart. D'oh!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I might end up going back for a VT I saw there >_> he was kind of like a blue mustard gas, but orange dalmation looking instead of yellow


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Tisia your new little guy is really cute and looks to be no more then a baby. It's amazing to me how some of these little ones survive so well through traveling then being in a pet store of LFS.....Lynne


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, I've seen some tiny ones that were very emaciated as well, I'm assuming because they had issues eating the full sized food. I'm kind of amazed at how good of shape this little guy is in since I've actually been thinking about getting him for about a week


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

so how small is he approxiamately from mouth to end of tail. Doesn't look like he's to big from your picture.

This new little one I got today can't be much over an inch and a quarter but his tail is real full and his color is very intense so he just may be stunted. He's feisty though and eating. My friend got me started with these Bettas and she lost both of hers due to not eating and possibly bad water though she used Prime and Smart Start. So far all I've needed was the Prime.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think he's about an inch and a quarter as well. 
he's coloring up really nicely, I'm going to have to take some new pics of him tomorrow when the light is better, lol


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_Funny you give them a bigger place to swim good water, proper food and suddenly all these wonderful changes begin. I was just looking at Ghost tonight and realized how much he's grown and changed since I got him 3 + weeks ago._


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I want to go to the SALE!! I WANNA GO I WANNA GO! XD.I hope I can get in monday to it.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

teasell said:


> _Funny you give them a bigger place to swim good water, proper food and suddenly all these wonderful changes begin. I was just looking at Ghost tonight and realized how much he's grown and changed since I got him 3 + weeks ago._


yeah, they're pretty amazing little fish. it's always pretty awesome to see them color up and spread their fins and watch their personalities start to emerge 



Amphibianite said:


> I want to go to the SALE!! I WANNA GO I WANNA GO! XD.I hope I can get in monday to it.


lol, I think Sakura isn't going to be the only one that needs to get rid of clothes for more tanks soon


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Tisia said:


> lol, I think Sakura isn't going to be the only one that needs to get rid of clothes for more tanks soon


So getting rid of clothes = ability to get more betta fish?
Score! I got rid of 2/3rds of my closet clothes just yesterday!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> So getting rid of clothes = ability to get more betta fish?
> Score! I got rid of 2/3rds of my closet clothes just yesterday!


lol, it's actually getting rid of dressers the clothes were in as well to fit shelves/stands for more tanks
I really need to get rid of some clothes, I'm horrible for "I might want to wear this someday" >_>


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Tisia said:


> lol, it's actually getting rid of dressers the clothes were in as well to fit shelves/stands for more tanks
> I really need to get rid of some clothes, I'm horrible for "I might want to wear this someday" >_>


Haha.. going through my dresser was today's task, except I forgot I had work, so now that's tomorrow... Or heck, why not right now? Although I don't particularly like how old and rather... flimsy this dresser is... <<

I kinda had to tell myself "No, I won't wear this someday" to get rid of 2/3rds. xD; I'm bad about it too, and it really cleaned out a lot of space.
If you can live without it like you can live with it and never wear it, I say, be gone with the thing!

Edit: I don't think that last thing I said made sense.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm getting rid of everything and spending the rest of my days in a bathrobe! All for my fish!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a horrible packrat in general, lol. I really hate throwing stuff out

one of my dressers has 2 5's and a 10 gallon on it, so they're pretty sturdy


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm getting rid of everything and spending the rest of my days in a bathrobe! All for my fish!


^ LOL, THIS



Tisia said:


> I'm a horrible packrat in general, lol. I really hate throwing stuff out
> 
> one of my dressers has 2 5's and a 10 gallon on it, so they're pretty sturdy


I've packed up too much that, now that my betta obsession is (also) getting out of hand, I need to get rid of a few things.... For them, I shall. '

My taller dresser (the one I'd been talking about) has a 10g on it... I'm just worried about putting shelves in and the sturdiness of holding a tank _inside_.... *panicks at the thought*
My longer dresser is already too full on the top by a tv, my game consoles, a 2.5g and a 4g BiOrb. 
Computer desk has two of the smallest KKs for my current QT fish... no room for a decent tank....

I need more shelves.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My dresser has, at the moment, 1 10g, 1 5.5g, and 1 1.75g filled only halfway. Solid wood, baby. 

I'm a packrat and then all of a sudden I'll decide to go through things and toss them left and right. Months later I'll wonder what happened to such and such top or such and such stapler or whatever.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lol... Doesn't sound too fun, considering you miss the item later on. |D
I try to get rid of what I know I won't miss. I don't think I miss anything yet.... >> *knocks on Sakura8's dresser*


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> krelda, if you need a bigger tank, you can go to Petco. They're having their $1 per gallon tank sale so a 20g tank is only $20. Hood is bloody expensive but the tank itself is cheap. I'm not sure when the sale at Petco ends, though.


I wish I had room for a 20gallon tank!!! I'm not even supposed to have fish, so his new 3 gallon is about as big as I can give him

Actually, funny story though, I went to petco today and the lady that worked there told me that bettas don't like lots of space, she told me that I shouldn't get more than a 2.5 gallon tank. I've read all the threads about you complaining about people who work at pet stores, but until today I didn't really understand how stupid some people really can be LOL


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

krelda said:


> Actually, funny story though, I went to petco today and the lady that worked there told me that bettas don't like lots of space, she told me that I shouldn't get more than a 2.5 gallon tank. I've read all the threads about you complaining about people who work at pet stores, but until today I didn't really understand how stupid some people really can be LOL


I'm sorry, but I can't help but be curious and interested in this story.... (I still haven't heard such stupidity in a pet store... yet.)
How'd you react to her saying that?

Correction: Not stupidity, but ignorance. Unless it was stupidity? I don't know the person, lol


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help but be curious and interested in this story.... (I still haven't heard such stupidity in a pet store... yet.)
> How'd you react to her saying that?
> 
> Correction: Not stupidity, but ignorance. Unless it was stupidity? I don't know the person, lol


She says she owns several betas so I don't know how she can be so ignorant. I just told her thanks for the advice but I think I'll stick with what I researched and what I came here to get. If I hadn't been in such a hurry (don't live near the petco) I might have tried to explain to her what bettas REALLY like. After spending 5 minutes here I understood that small tanks are bad, how can you really work in a pet store and not get that?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Work in a pet store that's got chain stores, that's how. Ignorance seems to spread faster that way, as mainstream advice passes on as professional advice between each store.

It depends on who's actually running the individual store, too. It could be a dog-lover who doesn't know better about fish, or it could be a real professional.

Also: That's a good way to react, actually.... I'm a little too hardcore on people when it comes to bettas. xD; So no matter if I had time or not, I'd probably argue truths.... (I also love to argue :V Not going to be a lawyer, though, 'cause I'm not good at lying.) No thanks to this site, but at the same time, I'm just glad I do know better.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Welllll, some bettas do seem to prefer smaller tanks. Not all, but some. However, what really gets me with petstore employees is when they say to change the water in a .5 gallon tank once a week and no, bettas don't need heaters. I've gotten into arguments with employees over the issues of heaters. I mean, I understand that they don't need heaters in the summer if you live in a warm climate, but most of us are going to experience winters where the temperatures drop to 50 degrees or less. Bottom line is unless you live in a tropical climate like, oh, Thailand or the equator, you need a heater.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

^

True some do like the smaller tanks better... I've yet to have or know one that prefers it though. (Unless my half-blind fish doesn't like the 5g after Ninja moves out. Then I'll know, lul.)

It doesn't get cold in Thailand even in December. That's when I was there and I was wearing shorts. And I still felt too hot.

Though there's some employees who think _Siamese Fighting Fish_ are from _Japan_.... Yes, winters are harsh in Japan... but they're Not from Japan... so what even is your education.
That's what really ticks me.

(Forgive me for being so freaking Thai this and that. I'm my own worst enemy and I kick myself for being too proud of my genetics.)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Be proud of who you are and proud of coming from the homeland of bettas. And I still can't believe there are those who think bettas came from Japan and Korea.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Adding to that, I think people need to stop calling them rice "puddles" and instead just replace that with fields.... First picture in my head when I hear puddles is maybe half an inch of water and 5" diameter rain puddle thing. I hear rice fields and I know the water is knee-deep.

And I am proud of who I am and where my ancestors are from... And happy that it happens to be the same as bettas, since I can argue a bit more easily, since I've "been there and seen that". Helps make me more of a reliable source I guess...? 
Anyway, Japan and Korea, that's absurd. It's too cold. How a tropical fish can not need a heater, is what I want to know. 
I've also heard people say "Chinese fighting fish". Sure, it was a kid and he probably heard "Siamese" as "Chinese", but it still makes me wonder.... Angrily wonder....


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I totally agree with the puddles thing. Now killifish, they really spawn in puddles (well, pretty big puddles but still not exactly lakes either) because they spawn in water that dries up after the rainy season. But bettas? They need lots of water. More than a puddle.


----------

